# Spray bar for fluval 405??



## Boomer (Mar 18, 2007)

I have the fluval 405 which of course doesn't come with a spray bar! I have seen fluval spray bars that can be purchased but it only goes up to the 404's. Has anyone seen or heard of one that can fit on the 405 or have done a mod for theirs?

I want to add surface agitation for my 90g Discus tank and this is the only way I can do it without filling up the tank with gizmos!


----------



## proud2bcanadian (Nov 13, 2006)

The 405 is exactly the same filter as the 404.
Hagen just wanted to make the case of the filter a bit stronger, change the colour of the unit and change the intake.
Everything else is the exact same, so you can use the old media for the 405, the old accessories for the 405, etc...with no problem!

HTH,


----------

